# link to chron: JVG and Les needs to talk



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Quote: Is he difficult to deal with? He sure is. If Alexander thinks Larry Brown isn't difficult, too, he's got another thing coming.

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/justice/4746154.html


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: link to chron: JVG last season in Houston*

I am mixed about this, I honestly dont know who else is out there that would be an improvement over JVG


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: link to chron: JVG last season in Houston*

the worst part about this is now i wont be able to make all my "fire jvg" comments. otherwise i am fine with it.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: link to chron: JVG last season in Houston*

Can we give BS lessons in how to title threads? I mean seriously.

BS learn to title your posts with something that comes from the title... the article DOESN'T say that this is JVG's last season in Houston... it says that the coach isn't signed for next season and that he and Les need to talk.

Honestly, you don't have to like a guy to hire him to work for you... trust me. JVG is a really good coach. Everything I have heard that he has said or done in regards to this team has been in the best interest of everyone involved. Is he infallible? No. Is he the only guy for the job? No. Is he the best guy for this group of players? Absolutely.

If you go find another coach, you better overhaul your roster for everyone other than Yao and Tmac. Because everyone else on the bench, with the exception of maybe Vspan and Synder are JVG players.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: link to chron: JVG last season in Houston*



HayesFan said:


> Can we give BS lessons in how to title threads? I mean seriously.
> 
> BS learn to title your posts with something that comes from the title... the article DOESN'T say that this is JVG's last season in Houston... it says that the coach isn't signed for next season and that he and Les need to talk.
> 
> ...


repped


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: link to chron: JVG last season in Houston*

I just wish JVG would not be so damn stubborn at times. He sometimes lets his stubbornness get in the way of progress. There was more to this team this year then a 7 man rotation.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: link to chron: JVG last season in Houston*

NOooooo Jeff!!! Im starting to regreat all the bad things I ever said about him after watching these last 2 playoff games.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: link to chron: JVG last season in Houston*

JVG and Les have said all season that they'll talk about the contract situation when this season is over, hopefully not soon.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: link to chron: JVG last season in Houston*



Legend-Like said:


> NOooooo Jeff!!! Im starting to regreat all the bad things I ever said about him *after watching these last 2 playoff games.*


Yeah, these last 2 playoff games in which we won, good timing.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: link to chron: JVG last season in Houston*



OneBadLT123 said:


> I just wish JVG would not be so damn stubborn at times. He sometimes lets his stubbornness get in the way of progress. There was more to this team this year then a 7 man rotation.


He builds the team for the playoffs. As much as I got pissed when we'd burn out in the 4th cause its tehs ame guys playing, I'm realizing that you can only play 7-8 in the season because youre NEVER going to play more than 8 players max in the playoffs. You just don't go deep. you have to keep your starters in if you want to win. so he's smart in training this team to win with 7 deep.

This article is such speculative crap. Dick Justice is a hack. He is basing this entire article on two things: Lack of an extension in the offseason and some meeting they had.

WOW!!! 

Of course he didn't renew. They were coming off a bad season. So he was wait and see. Now this season he can redeem himself.

I've said it before and I'll keep saying it: if rockets lose in the first round JVG is GONE for sure. 

Richard Justice doesn't even watch Rockets games, he's just an ******* who wants to stir up controversy at the worst possible time, in the middle of a playoff series. 

A lot of times I hate on JVG but really this team is built for him and bringing in anyone else would be a disaster. There isn't anyone better out there anyways. JVG is a pro, a very smart man who knows what he's doing. This defense will win a championship for us. You are seeing it at work because, let's face it, our playoffs have been a shooting slump so far. Yet we are up 2-0.

So appreciate what JVG has done for us. If Larry Brown, the most overrated diva drama queen fraudulent ***** coaches this team I will puke.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: link to chron: JVG last season in Houston*

One thing that will keep Gumby here: our team. He loves this team, says its the best team he's ever coached. Yao and Battier are 2 of the most coachable guys in the NBA. T-Mac's learned to be a team player. Chuck and Head are 2 young guys who know their role. I mean, who doesn't want to coach this team??

Gumby will stick around until he loses all his hair.


----------



## intersync (May 9, 2005)

*Re: link to chron: JVG last season in Houston*

Me. Want. S.v.g.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: link to chron: JVG last season in Houston*



HayesFan said:


> Can we give BS lessons in how to title threads? I mean seriously.
> 
> BS learn to title your posts with something that comes from the title... the article DOESN'T say that this is JVG's last season in Houston... it says that the coach isn't signed for next season and that he and Les need to talk.
> 
> ...



The title was upsetting. I am no longer amused by BS.


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: link to chron: JVG last season in Houston*

The title is misleading, (on purpose?) I'm not too worried about JVG's situation, as not giving him a contract was just some motivation on the owner's part.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: link to chron: JVG last season in Houston*


```
Richard Justice doesn't even watch Rockets games, he's just an ******* who wants to stir up controversy at the worst possible time, in the middle of a playoff series.
```
Dang It Sherwin! You said it before me. Ritchie Justice is just frustrated right now because the Astros are sucking!

We have known for quite a while that JVG and Les would talk contract renewal after the season. If Jonathan Feigan or Fran Blinebury had written this article I would be a bit more open to all it is inferring but, not Ritchie because he doesn't cover the rockets on a daily basis.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Gotta say feel wierd about this because I would love to play a more attacking brand of ball. I think we have the capabilities to do that. Especially if we get another backup PG in the offseason. 

BUT JVG's Rockets are a team I believe that can take us all the way. So I have confidence in him for giving me that feeling.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

thank you for changing the title! 

The problem with an "attacking offense" is Yao. The rest of the team could probably do it fairly decently, but you have a very large man in the middle who is just getting to the point where the 4th quarter isn't a fatigue issue. I think Yao does well right now, but if you speed up the offense much more and you make him ineffective.

Overall I find most of the Chron writers decent, but they could use some more direction from their editor on how to pick a topic that is relevant and timely.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

in other coaching news, yao might be looking to trade thibodeau


> With the Rockets' offense misfiring, center Yao Ming had seen enough.
> 
> The Rockets are leading their Western Conference first-round playoff series against the Utah Jazz 2-0 but are making only 37.5 percent of their shots. Forward Chuck Hayes, however, took five shots and made them all in Game 2 on Monday.
> 
> ...


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/4750106.html


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

if we continue to unravel, i wouldnt be surprised if jeff doesnt come back. too bad phil jackson wont be available until after next year


----------

